# Study tips for national registry



## lpfd83 (May 23, 2013)

I am about to take my NREMT exam and was wanting some study tips. All advice is accepted.


----------



## STXmedic (May 23, 2013)

JBLearning.com

Read your book

Good luck


----------



## lpfd83 (May 23, 2013)

Ok thanks.


----------



## Mariemt (May 23, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> JBLearning.com
> 
> Read your book
> 
> Good luck


I agree, I used one through Pearson also. I shared it with one that had jb.  Both sites told you your weaknesses and strengths.


----------



## Mickster (May 24, 2013)

Have you ever heard of LC-ready. I used it all the time and I think it helped a lot. Try it out.


----------



## kaisardog (May 25, 2013)

*used books...*

my  advice  would  be  to  go to a  used  bookstore  and  get  some  EMT books  which  have  questions  and  answers.  I  got  3  of  those  books  for  about  $7  apiece  and  used  them  to  study  for the state  written  boards, which I  apssed  with a  score  of  94. I  found that  taking  the practice  tests  from  these  books,  and  writing  down  all  the  questions &  answers   that  I  got  wrong  in a  separate  note book was  a  good  study  aid. I'm  studying  now  for  NREMT...:unsure:


----------



## AtlasFlyer (May 25, 2013)

$30 for a 30-day subscription to EMTprep.com. Totally worth it. I used it every day for like two weeks, and it was a really good preparation for the NREMT written. I passed at 70 questions on first attempt.


----------



## CA1025 (May 27, 2013)

Can anyone direct me to the link for the jblearning test prep?


----------



## Mickster (May 27, 2013)

sorry I can't help.  I didn't use that one.


----------



## Gastudent (May 27, 2013)

CA1025 said:


> Can anyone direct me to the link for the jblearning test prep?



Here you go 

http://www.jblearning.com/catalog/9780763795559/

In my humble opinion EMT National Training is better, but its up to you.

http://www.emt-national-training.com/?src=google&gclid=CK2E3d2W7LQCFcKPPAodjnEARA


----------



## Mickster (May 27, 2013)

good luck ca1025


----------



## Kemma (Jun 13, 2013)

Study Airway, OB/GYN and make sure you know your vitals. They will give you a patient in a question with certain vitals that point out to certain signs/symptoms. Passed my National in April.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 13, 2013)

Every NR test is different, that why its called ADAPTIVE testing.  It finds, through your incorrect answers, where you are weak and asks several additional questions in that area to determine base competency. To truly prepare, you should study all of the material in your review guide. If you have a broad basic knowledge, you should be fine.


----------



## Fleury14 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey guys great forum. This is my first post and I didn't want to start a new thread so I searched and this one seems as good as any to ask my Q. 
I'm about a month in to my emt basic class and while I take good notes & carry my nb every place for quick reference that's something I would prefer to leave at home rather than subject to the summer elements. I'm looking for possible ebooks and app study guides / refresher on android / Google play store so I can have access on both my phone & tablet. 
So far the ebook that looks most promising is the "Cliff's Notes" and the app is "EMT B quick study guide" by Hemmorage Media LLC. 
Anyone have experience with either one or have any recommendations? 
Thanks!


----------



## Gastudent (Jul 2, 2013)

Fleury14 said:


> Hey guys great forum. This is my first post and I didn't want to start a new thread so I searched and this one seems as good as any to ask my Q.
> I'm about a month in to my emt basic class and while I take good notes & carry my nb every place for quick reference that's something I would prefer to leave at home rather than subject to the summer elements. I'm looking for possible ebooks and app study guides / refresher on android / Google play store so I can have access on both my phone & tablet.
> So far the ebook that looks most promising is the "Cliff's Notes" and the app is "EMT B quick study guide" by Hemmorage Media LLC.
> Anyone have experience with either one or have any recommendations?
> Thanks!



I used Jb learning and EMT National Training for my Basic test. I tried a few Phone app study guides, but they were all terrible. I really would tell you don't stress about the basic. The hardest part about that test is the way they ask the questions not the questions themselves. I found EMT National Training to be similar to the NREMT, maybe even harder, so I would use that to get ready for it if I was you. Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## Fleury14 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Going by the user reviews of the apps most have said they were awful anyways. 
My other option was to take some time and transfer the "important" parts of my notes into some google docs and store them in drive. 
As crazy as it sounds I've been testing great so far but have been having a hell of a time getting primary / secondary  / reassessment etc down. It's like some kind of mental block &  I'm wicked over thinking it.


----------

